# Prescription Drug Management E/M ?



## renakirk (Jan 27, 2010)

When a patient comes in for an office visit for anything, i.e., a rash, HTN, etc., and the Provider determines "continue of current meds without changes," would that be considered Prescription Drug Management?

Thanks in advance, 
Rena


----------



## LLovett (Jan 27, 2010)

*Depends*

Some carriers have specific instruction on when you get credit for Rx management (Trailblazer comes to mind).

Many coders will disagree on this as well even with out the carriers input.

I give credit for Rx management in this situation.

Anytime they give a script they are taking a risk, no matter how simple it seems. Rx issues are always among the top 7 reasons providers get sued.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## renakirk (Jan 27, 2010)

That's the way I and my providers look at it - they are thinking, making a decision, and taking the risk.  
Thanks for the feedback, I'll check out the website -
Rena


----------



## renakirk (Jan 27, 2010)

That's the way I and my providers look at it - they are thinking, making a decision, and taking the risk.  
Thanks for the feedback, I'll check out the website -
Rena


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 28, 2010)

*Risk*

The table of risk (at least on my audit tool) is subtitled:  Risk of Complications and/or Morbidity or Mortality.  The table measures the risk *TO THE PATIENT*, not the risk to the doctor. 

Regardless, medication poses a risk to a patient. Making a decision to begin, stop, alter or continue prescription medications IS drug management in my book. 

Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LLovett (Jan 28, 2010)

Tessa,

I completely agree the table of risk is risk to the patient. I see where what I said could be taken the other way though. I just always refer to the reasons doctors get sued because it shows how much damage Rx drugs can and do cause every year. They are right up there with surgical errors in the big picture but they are so common place we (people in general) tend to forget there is a reason you have to have a script to get these drugs and everytime you take them you are putting yourself at risk.

But you also have to recognize everytime the patient is put at risk, so is the provider, so really the two go hand in hand.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## balaji9677820740@gmail.com (Apr 19, 2018)

*RX Statement*



renakirk said:


> That's the way I and my providers look at it - they are thinking, making a decision, and taking the risk.
> Thanks for the feedback, I'll check out the website -
> Rena



Hi Team,

We received one statement like  We will give tramadol for pain in MDM, but in chart nowhere we found any PO or Rx give.Can we consider these statement for RX DISCUSSION?


----------

